# 2.6.5_rc2-love1 aka "I Want To Do The Latin Hustle&quot

## steel300

For those that are interested, here is the latest love-sources. The ebuild, patch and notes file can be found at http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/

Happy Compiling!

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

cool... love the name btw.

----------

## Regor

Thanks! I was starting to get itchy - I hadn't built a kernel in five days.   :Twisted Evil: 

Welcome back to the love Steel300!   :Cool: 

(edit) Oh, yeah - nice Zippy quote for the name.  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

Bootsplash and framebuffer are beyond broken in this release. It will have to get put off to the side with reiser4 for now.

----------

## sn4ip3r

Something is wrong with "drivers/char/agp/generic.c", some functions are defined twice.

Lines 959 to 1040 (or 1041 to the end of the file) should not be there.

----------

## Sgaduuw

in the previous release toic, there was talk about the Staircase scheduler. Could this one be included as well in a future release? I'm pretty curious about this one.

----------

## steel300

 *Sgaduuw wrote:*   

> in the previous release toic, there was talk about the Staircase scheduler. Could this one be included as well in a future release? I'm pretty curious about this one.

 

Using the staircase scheduler would involve removing Nick Piggin's scheduler. I prefer Nick's scheduler and find it faster and more robust.

----------

## Bornio

```
  CC      drivers/char/agp/generic.o

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1048: error: redefinition of `agp3_generic_fetch_size'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:966: error: `agp3_generic_fetch_size' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1067: error: redefinition of `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_fetch_size'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:985: error: `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_fetch_size' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1067: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_fetch_size'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:985: error: `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_fetch_size' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1070: error: redefinition of `agp3_generic_tlbflush'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:988: error: `agp3_generic_tlbflush' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1076: error: redefinition of `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_tlbflush'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:994: error: `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_tlbflush' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1076: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_tlbflush'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:994: error: `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_tlbflush' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1079: error: redefinition of `agp3_generic_configure'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:997: error: `agp3_generic_configure' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1099: error: redefinition of `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_configure'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1015: error: `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_configure' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1099: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_configure'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1015: error: `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_configure' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1102: error: redefinition of `agp3_generic_cleanup'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1018: error: `agp3_generic_cleanup' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1107: error: redefinition of `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_cleanup'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1023: error: `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_cleanup' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1107: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_cleanup'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1023: error: `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_cleanup' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1109: error: redefinition of `agp3_generic_sizes'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1025: error: `agp3_generic_sizes' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1123: error: redefinition of `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_sizes'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1039: error: `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_sizes' previously defined here

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1123: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_sizes'

drivers/char/agp/generic.c:1039: error: `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_sizes' previously defined here

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:2159: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_fetch_size' is already defined

{standard input}:2165: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_fetch_size' is already defined

{standard input}:2171: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_tlbflush' is already defined

{standard input}:2177: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_tlbflush' is already defined

{standard input}:2183: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_configure' is already defined

{standard input}:2189: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_configure' is already defined

{standard input}:2195: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_cleanup' is already defined

{standard input}:2201: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_cleanup' is already defined

{standard input}:2209: Error: symbol `agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

{standard input}:2268: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

{standard input}:2274: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/agp/generic.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/agp] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

welcome back, steel...

----------

## steel300

@BORNIO

Remove lines 1047 to the end of the file. That should fix the agp generic compile errors.

----------

## Cerement

 *Sgaduuw wrote:*   

> in the previous release toic, there was talk about the Staircase scheduler. Could this one be included as well in a future release? I'm pretty curious about this one.

 

Con has released three patches for Staircase, inlcuding one against 2.6.5-rc2-mm2 -- I have not tried patching these, but I'm guessing if you absolutely must have them in your personal love-sources, then you will (at minimum) need to reverse out Nick's scheduler ...

[edit]note that in the above link, Con is going on extended leave, so there will be no updates to Staircase til May!Last edited by Cerement on Thu Mar 25, 2004 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

 *Cerement wrote:*   

>  *Sgaduuw wrote:*   in the previous release toic, there was talk about the Staircase scheduler. Could this one be included as well in a future release? I'm pretty curious about this one. 
> 
> Con has released three patches for Staircase, inlcuding one against 2.6.5-rc2-mm2 -- I have not tried patching these, but I'm guessing if you absolutely must have them in your personal love-sources, then you will (at minimum) need to reverse out Nick's scheduler ...

 

Exactly, Con's staircase scheduler is pretty much the next step in ck-sources. It won't play well at all with Nick's scheduler.

----------

## danone

```
security/lids/lids_lsm.c: In Funktion »lids_lsm_init«:

security/lids/lids_lsm.c:876: Warnung: unused variable `err'

  CC      security/lids/lids_acl.o

  CC      security/lids/lids_cap.o

  CC      security/lids/lids_sysctl.o

security/lids/lids_sysctl.c: In Funktion »lids_proc_locks_sysctl«:

security/lids/lids_sysctl.c:254: error: structure has no member named `tty'

make[2]: *** [security/lids/lids_sysctl.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [security/lids] Fehler 2

make: *** [security] Fehler 2

```

LIDS are broken? and the agp

```
dy defined

{standard input}:2472: Error: symbol `__kcrctab_agp3_generic_cleanup' is already defined

{standard input}:2477: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_cleanup' is already defined

{standard input}:2483: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_cleanup' is already defined

{standard input}:2491: Error: symbol `agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

{standard input}:2551: Error: symbol `__kcrctab_agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

{standard input}:2556: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

{standard input}:2562: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_agp3_generic_sizes' is already defined

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/agp/generic.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/agp] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

```

----------

## steel300

 *danone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> security/lids/lids_lsm.c: In Funktion »lids_lsm_init«:
> 
> ...

 

The fix for agp is up a bit in the thread. The LIDS error is a new one. Thanks for pointing it out.

----------

## danone

well saw the agp fix seems to work..the IDS was good a can say will miss it a bit

and also new error 

```

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1275: error: conflicting types for `fb_class'

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1260: error: previous declaration of `fb_class'

drivers/video/fbmem.c: In Funktion »register_framebuffer«:

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1363: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of `class_simple_device_add'

drivers/video/fbmem.c: In Funktion »fbmem_init«:

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1497: error: incompatible types in Zuweisung

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1498: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of `IS_ERR'

drivers/video/fbmem.c:1499: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of `PTR_ERR'drivers/video/fbmem.c:1500: error: incompatible types in Zuweisung

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/fbmem.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

```

[/code]

----------

## Regor

 *danone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> drivers/video/fbmem.c:1275: error: conflicting types for `fb_class'
> ...

 

I get the same error (with significantly less German  :Smile:  ). I assume it's a symptom of the framebuffer breakage steel300 mentioned in his post near the top of the thread.

----------

## TheCoop

any idea when reiser4 will be put back steel?

----------

## skion

Nice, and thanks for the ITE raid module!

----------

## danone

The fb_mem broken also appears if all Framebuffer Options disabled..steel how you get yours working?

Reiser4 seems to be in final build this you can see if you look at the ftp of namesys maybe in 2.6.5 it will be aviable again I guess.AND I hope...

If you use 2.6.4-ck1 it has reiser4 support and works good with my ebuild with Grub reiser4 support:-)

Here is the mainthread there you can post bugs or errors so that i may fix them

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=153187

----------

## not_registered

Is the 2.6.5_rc2 patch included in the love patch, baby love patch?

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

Could you be so nice and clarify whether this is based on mm1 or mm2? "Latest" mm isn't very precise and mm1 caused major havoc on me...

----------

## Jake

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> any idea when reiser4 will be put back steel?

 

I spent some time trying to hack reiser4 into recent love-sources. The IO changes in MM are too significant for the usal pattern matching code switch game to work. The latest internal use snapshot is still against vanilla, so it looks like namesys is concentrating on other things for now. At the very latest, Hans will have to clear up the MM issues for release because reiser4 will go into MM for more testing before it hits vanilla.

----------

## FirechilD

 *danone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The fb_mem broken also appears if all Framebuffer Options disabled..steel how you get yours working?
> 
> 

 

ive disbled the framebuffer completely and get it compiled fine  :Wink: 

and i want also to know if this release is based on rc2-mm-1, mm2 or mm3 ^^

----------

## neenee

it's based on mm2 - mm3 was not out at the time.

----------

## danone

Hi steel300 and other "in love" friends I mirrored love-sources @

http://f-mt.de/love-sources

----------

## nepenthe

I wonder if a new reiserfs4 patch is coming... I see 2004.03.24-internal.testing folder on their ftp Minus the core.diff.gz and all.diff.gz

http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.03.24-internal.testing/

----------

